# Do you have a "Trick"?



## auxprix (Jun 20, 2004)

During Randori the other day, I tried a combination on a higher ranking member. It didn't work (and I don't think it came close) but my opponent said "Oh, that's like <so and so's> trick!" It got me thinking, do most Judokas have a so called 'trick' or a move that they would call their own? I've studied Judo for three years, and still don't have anything like this.

And what better place to ask such a question than on this board. Do you have a "trick"? If so, how did you discover it?


----------



## Mekugi (Jun 21, 2004)

I think a better place to ask this question is in randori, and one must ask it physically. 
That's the spirit of renraku waza.The very name itself means literally "to connect" or  "to respond".  The more contact, the more responses- the more responses, the more you have to counter-contact. 



			
				auxprix said:
			
		

> During Randori the other day, I tried a combination on a higher ranking member. It didn't work (and I don't think it came close) but my opponent said "Oh, that's like <so and so's> trick!" It got me thinking, do most Judokas have a so called 'trick' or a move that they would call their own? I've studied Judo for three years, and still don't have anything like this.
> 
> And what better place to ask such a question than on this board. Do you have a "trick"? If so, how did you discover it?


----------



## captnigh (Jun 22, 2004)

I know that when I learn a technique, my primary concern is remembering the concept, committing it to mental and muscle memory - - 
then, as I digest the technique, and I practice it over and over again, the technique almost seems to show me it's secrets. The hidden strikes, the locks and breaks, the reaps and throws - -
And as I start to practice the various combinations, I find the ones that seem to suit my body type and style of movement - -
Advanced digestion.
Burp.


-Jack Wilkinson


----------



## Kevin Walker (Jun 28, 2004)

auxprix said:
			
		

> During Randori the other day, I tried a combination on a higher ranking member. It didn't work (and I don't think it came close) but my opponent said "Oh, that's like <so and so's> trick!" It got me thinking, do most Judokas have a so called 'trick' or a move that they would call their own? I've studied Judo for three years, and still don't have anything like this.
> 
> And what better place to ask such a question than on this board. Do you have a "trick"? If so, how did you discover it?


My three favorite 'tricks' I developed on my own when I was competing in shiai was: 1. When you feel or, when things happen really fast, 'sense' that you're being swepted by a very good ashi-waza, automatically point your foot into the direction of the sweep. The length of your foot will cause a drag effect slowing down your opponents momentum. I saved myself many times in tournament with this simple trick.

2. Go knocked kneed when a more powerful opponent slams you with a hane-goshi (springing hip throw) or jumps into a tai-otoshi (body drop, actually a te-waza). When I took a little Uechi-ryu karate, they teach sanchin breathing exercises, you take a dink-toed or pigeon-toed stance with your knees slightly together to block an upward 'football' kick to the groin. I found this 'knock-kneed' stance to be an effective block for a power attempt at any hip throw.

3. Also, when someone hits you with tai-otoshi, you can also put your knee into the top of his extended leg, the one he is trying to drop you over, and push his knee into the tatami with your knee, neutralizing the throw.  Just be nice about it at your own dojo, but in tournament, GO FOR BROKE!

These were my favorite tricks that really worked in tournament.


----------



## auxprix (Jun 29, 2004)

thanks, Kevin. I especially like number 3. But, it seems like it could be a bit dangerous. I was doing a Tai Otoshi yesterday, actually, and my opponent rolled on my leg. I'd imagine from the pain I felt that a dislocated knee is a possible outcome of this.  Have you ever hurt someone with the technique?


----------



## captnigh (Jun 30, 2004)

Yeah.  That looks like a break for sure....I've seen a similar form of O Soto Gari where you drop on the knee like that....  OUCH!!!!!
My Sensei showed me a good trick -- maybe you guys already know it-
If someone tries to throw you using Uchi Mata, when he goes to reap, move the leg he's going for with his and swing it back around in front and you're in a good position to drop him with Tai Otoshi.....


----------



## Kevin Walker (Jul 10, 2004)

auxprix said:
			
		

> thanks, Kevin. I especially like number 3. But, it seems like it could be a bit dangerous. I was doing a Tai Otoshi yesterday, actually, and my opponent rolled on my leg. I'd imagine from the pain I felt that a dislocated knee is a possible outcome of this. Have you ever hurt someone with the technique?


Hi,

Unfortunately, a lot of people do get injured with 'counters' in Judo. That's why it is recomended that you be nice during randori, but go nuts in shiai. And Judo is as rough as rugby or professional football. Look at all the dislocated shoulders, broken collar bones, and collapse lungs in the Judo Nationals, World Championships and Olympics!

Another trick, which I was taught by a former East Coast Judo Champion, he called the 'double clutch':

The double clutch - go into your technique, say, slam your opponent with a harai-goshi, which he effectively blocks, then immediately slam him again with the exact same technique without giving him a chance to do a second counter.

The double clutch goes for all techniques, hit your opponent with a foot sweep, if he stumbles out of it, immediately hit him again with the exact same technique - chances are you can pull an ippon out of it. Worked for me (because I learned it the hard way). Give the 'double clutch' a go.


----------



## Kevin Walker (Jul 10, 2004)

auxprix said:
			
		

> thanks, Kevin. I especially like number 3. But, it seems like it could be a bit dangerous. I was doing a Tai Otoshi yesterday, actually, and my opponent rolled on my leg. I'd imagine from the pain I felt that a dislocated knee is a possible outcome of this. Have you ever hurt someone with the technique?


Hi,

It sounds like you did not apply enough kuzushi (breaking balance) to your tai-otoshi.

Remember, that Tai-otoshi is a hand technique (Te waza), NOT a leg technique.  Only after your opponent's balance is thoroughly broken do you jut your leg in front of him and drop him over with your hands! Give a little leg pop to encourage uki to go over.

BUT for your defense against a powerful Tai-otoshi, place your right Knee on top of his extended leg, just above where his knee is located, and press down really hard driving his knee to the tatami.  This is a proven method of neutralizing Tai-otoshi especially against a gorilla of an opponent who wants to drag you over his leg.  Technique always triumphs over strength!!!  So do a lot of uchi-komis.


----------



## Kevin Walker (Jul 10, 2004)

captnigh said:
			
		

> Yeah. That looks like a break for sure....I've seen a similar form of O Soto Gari where you drop on the knee like that.... OUCH!!!!!
> My Sensei showed me a good trick -- maybe you guys already know it-
> If someone tries to throw you using Uchi Mata, when he goes to reap, move the leg he's going for with his and swing it back around in front and you're in a good position to drop him with Tai Otoshi.....


Hi,

I just have a quick question about this method:  Since Tai-otoshi requires two hand to execute, how does one move the opponents leg when he attempts uchi-mata?  

Are you letting go to use your hand to do this and then re-establish your grip?  

Thanks!


----------



## auxprix (Jul 10, 2004)

Thanks for the Tai otoshi insight, but I already fixed the problem. What I was doing was keeping my right leg straight and I didn't turn my upper body enough. So the bad kazushi was part of the problem, but it was mainly my Utsukome (is this the right word for 'set up'?) I'll be sure not to make that mistake again!


----------



## Han-Mi (Jul 11, 2004)

If you don't have a "trick" yet, then you haven't found your technique or combo. Usually this comes from you putting your own spin on something that you are already able to use well. I'm not judo at all, I'm TKD. But, that's my 2 cents.


----------



## captnigh (Jul 12, 2004)

Kevin Walker said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I just have a quick question about this method: Since Tai-otoshi requires two hand to execute, how does one move the opponents leg when he attempts uchi-mata?
> 
> ...


 When I say "move your leg with his", I'm talking about swinging your leg backwards and out as he swings his leg back for the reap, then bring your leg back up and around.....
You have to be quick - as he goes thru the reap, move your leg with his and go for your grip ( I learned in a jujutsu context, so I grab arm & lapel, arm & head or two hands on arm) and by then you should have swung your leg into position for the drop....I hope I'm describing it well enough for you to visualize it.....


----------

